# HDR Nimmons Bridge



## burgo (Nov 13, 2010)

An old hand-built trestle bridge built for the railway back in the 1850's. It's now part of a walking track


----------



## Bynx (Nov 13, 2010)

All good shots. Processing is good except for the green in #2. Not consistent and too yellow compared to 1 & 3. Easily fixed with selective color change to yellow or green channel by increase in cyan and black.


----------



## Provo (Nov 13, 2010)

Man I would love to check this place out in person I love places of history.
good post processing I think bynx was talking about #2 and not #3 
that #2nd shot does have strong yellow


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

i commented on this earlier, wonder what happened to my post:x

anyway, once again, i think you have done a nice job, except i find the green in #2 to be a bit too much for my taste. very natural processing and fits the subject matter.


----------



## burgo (Nov 13, 2010)

So is this better?


----------



## ann (Nov 13, 2010)

for my taste it is, but  the last word is really yours.


----------



## burgo (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't mind it either way. But thanks for your comments everyone. I have appreciated the good feedback


----------



## Bynx (Nov 13, 2010)

How about something like this?


----------



## burgo (Nov 13, 2010)

yeah I think it's a matter of degrees Bynx. I like what you did though, but it always a subjective thing.


----------



## Bynx (Nov 13, 2010)

I find HDR seems to screw up the sky colors and grass. Too dark blue sky like a polarizing filter was used. The grass comes out like Simpsons nuclear yellow green. That might be subjective too. But its just poor use of the controls for something approaching a natural look. Especially when everything else looks good.


----------



## David Dvir (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Bynx, but I do like your redo of the second image  Nice set.


----------



## burgo (Nov 14, 2010)

This is a less "processed" version


----------



## Provo (Nov 14, 2010)

I Edited your shot de sat yellow 
unsharp mask
nik tonal contrast
color replace blue sky and grass
portraiture plugin


----------

